# RCI Points



## lchayslett (Jun 15, 2008)

We own a floating red week (4 BR lockout upper/lower/sleeps12) at The Summit at Massanutten and a fixed red week, no points, at Wyndham Kingsgate Williamsburg (3 br lockout--sleeps 10).  If we convert Massanutten to RCI points, does RCI have a program that wiill give use additional points for timeshare in Williamsburg.  Can we go directly to RCI to do this or do we have to go through the "shysters" at the resort.  Also what is the rate to convert.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Wyndham will shaft you on cost - not sure on your other resort*

You would be dipping deeply into the shyster weasel pool no matter which end you converted first & then brought the other in.  it is most likely prohibitively expensive to do and thus not worth the effort.  If the non-Wyndham week can be converted inexpensively do that and look elsewhere for any other RCI Points  you require (such as the inexpensive lease option).


----------



## intheblue (Jul 30, 2008)

We just found this web site  www.TimeshareRevealed.com  and it is too bad that we did not know about it before we bought our timeshare from Point To Point Destinations. If we knew all the facts instead of listening to their sales presentation, we would never buy it to begin with. We are very disappointed with Point To Point Destinations (West Coast Timeshare or PTP Destinations). We sent them the following letter but there was no reply other than a short phone call telling us that there is nothing they can do about anything.

=======================================

"TO: Point to Point Destinations / RCI

To Whom It May Concern:

Dear Sirs:

I would like to bring to your attention the following points and I would like you to address it to the right person to provide me with a prompt response.

I just returned from a vacation in Hawaii and these are my comments and concerns:

-I used my points to pay for a one bedroom in a “Gold Resort” category, Kahana Falls and to my surprise it was only a “Silver Resort”. I was not notified of the change nor given a refund for the difference in points.

-I paid a fee for the use of the condo at the time of booking.

-I paid membership fee of $118 August 30, 2007.

-I paid my annual maintenance fee or strata fee of $239 for the year, which is supposed to cover maintenance, electricity, power etc.

-Then to my surprise I had to pay another a fee of $114 for electricity on top of the regular charge for the use of the condo electricity at my check out time.

-By the time I was done paying all the fees for the use of one week I would have been better off renting a beach front condo for the same amount and without all the hassle of having to book 1 year in advance.

-January 1/2007 the fee went up from $239 to $276.25 this is a 17% raise.

-January 1/2008 the fee went up again another 12% to $309.

-I bought this points to ensure I could vacation in my old age as a pensioner. In the next 20 years by my retirement date this fees will be up over 320% or more? This is absolutely ridiculous and I would call it a s**m.

-I do not record voting or proxy voting to increase strata fees.  Strata fee increases in BC have to be voted on by all owners.

-In August 2007 I booked another short vacation in the Okanagan and to my surprise I was not in a Resort, I was in a “Trailer Park”. There was no beach access and the Trailer park was located in a no-swim lake.  This is not my kind of vacation resort.

For all these reasons I would like to have someone contact me as soon as possible to discuss the back purchase of my points or to sell them since I am not happy with the RCI system and is not going to be useful to me in the future. I am very disappointed."


----------



## janej (Aug 6, 2008)

Karen,

I don't think you can convert Massanutten to RCI points.  It is not a RCI point resort.  If you are already RCI member, you can deposit Massanutten for points.  I plan to do that myself.  

But if Massnutten coverts to RCI point resort some day, then you will not be able to deposit your week for points unless you pay the resort to convert.  

Jane


----------

